# Do you want to make a bunch of money once? Or, shopping around pays off.



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I've heard it asked, and asked it quite a few times myself.

Hey bud, do you want to make a bunch of money once, or would you rather make a little less many times?

I'm currently in the process of trying to revive a nice 4K Onan I saved out of my RV. It has been neglected almost 10 years.

It needed some normal tune up items as well as a fuel pump and some rewiring due to mice.
Somewhere along the line the control board got burned.

Hardly anything will make the price of something simple go as much up as saying RV.

Now, I know we all need to make money but holy hell.

I looked at a few places for this board.
One place I called, the guy told me he'd get back to me.
Another place wanted $125.
Another yet wanted $250.

The killer was the guy who was going to get back to me. $350!!!!









The greedy bastidge will never get a cent from me. Ever!

I buy a lot of my stuff online, and sure sometimes you can save a bit here or there with one guy vs the next, but holy crap, I can't believe people who just rob others.
Everything about trying to provide your own power off grid is expensive, but guys like this deserve to fail big time.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you have the part # for your control board? I did a quick search (mainly e-bay) and they seem to go for $125-900 depending on which board it is.

Is the rebuild so it can go back into the RV or are you intending it as a stand-alone unit? If stand-alone, it may not even use that control board. I looked at RV generators in the past to use as stand-alone and it wasn't worth the time because of the electrical stuff related to connecting to the RV.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

ZoomZoom said:


> Do you have the part # for your control board? I did a quick search (mainly e-bay) and they seem to go for $125-900 depending on which board it is.
> 
> Is the rebuild so it can go back into the RV or are you intending it as a stand-alone unit? If stand-alone, it may not even use that control board. I looked at RV generators in the past to use as stand-alone and it wasn't worth the time because of the electrical stuff related to connecting to the RV.


I've used this unit as a stand alone in the past. As far as boards go it's pretty simple.
The $125 board is on it's way.
This board contains the starting circuitry, so it's rather important.
Given the age of the unit, it's not full of computer chips and stuff.

The place I ordered from had the exact board.

I just get so tired of everyone ripping people off at every chance they get. I'm still quite butt hurt after getting scammed for 2K on craigslist.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't recall you're post/thread about a 2K Craigslist scam so I can't comment.

The internet is awesome for finding best deals. It may just take a little time to find what's right for you.

I understand your qualm. I needed fluid canisters for some alcohol heaters. They want damn near what the whole heater costs. I said screw it and found an alternative for the heater. (_leaning towards my previous thoughts about saying screw it, I'll take a different version of the product to get things done_).


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

ZoomZoom said:


> I don't recall you're post/thread about a 2K Craigslist scam so I can't comment.


I'm really still a bit embarrassed about it.
I still have a treble hook stuck in my throat.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Scratching my head on treble hook an you being in NW Arizona. Seems like a contradiction to me. 

Kidding aside, sorry you took a big hit.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Some of those old motorhome generators were really solid, slow turning with heavy gen heads, often with split 120 VAC outputs that could be tied for 120/240 split phase. We have a Kohler gen in our motorhome that runs off of propane that I'm tempted to pull do to it's hunger for running through a full tank in one day, since I have a 2,000 watt inverter system I could just install a smaller gasoline powered 12 VDC alternator system to run it on days the sun doesn't charge the house batteries.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't think you can say the guy is greedy just because he wanted $350 for it and somebody else wanted a lot less. People sell stuff for what they think they can get for it. It's just business.

I once sold a brand new copy of Final Fantasy 7 for the PC for $200. Somebody bought it immediately. I found out later it was worth $300 or more.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

BillS said:


> I don't think you can say the guy is greedy just because he wanted $350 for it and somebody else wanted a lot less.


And who do you think will get my Biz in the future, and who won't?

That's all.


----------

